# Tight udder ????



## capi71 (Dec 7, 2008)

This is my first kidding season and I am still confused about the tight udder. My Nigi has had a big growing udder for 2 weeks (Lost her ligs week and a half ago and not due til Feb) and seems tight everytime I feel it. Help!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Do I need to run over there and feel up your doe?? :ROFL: 

It will be tight, as in rock hard...probably a tish warmer than usual. Ligs aren't the whole story, either...you also have to look for the raised tailhead (they look emaciated in the hind end the day they kid, all that muscling falls away due to relaxin).


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Kate...that didn't sound good at all! :slapfloor: .....I wouldn't be advertising about "feeling up doe's", theres too many here that would take you up on that offer...lol

capi, a tight udder usually comes within a day of a doe delivering, you know how she feels and looks now so you will definatly know when she's tight....my oldest pygmy/nigi cross doe used to get so full and tight at delivery that her teats literally pointed straight forward, parallel to her belly which was okay as the babies just needed to go straight on to eat instead of under and up..lol


And loose ligs now aren't the same as when she's ready to deliver..as Kate said, she'll look skinny around the hips and her tail bone will be protruding....and her whole area around the tail will feel like mush. You know her well enough now that you will be able to tell when she's ready to kid...no mistaking that.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I had a doe get full and i was certain she was ready to kid and couldnt get any fuller -- oh it did, for another 2 weeks or more! I was so surprised as her udder got huge. 

Ligs are those funny things that sometimes they go suddenly and then the doe kids or if she is an experienced kidder she may loose them early on. But a mistake that people make in feeling for ligaments is "pinching" their fingers around the tail. This is not how you feel for ligaments. You need to feel straight down. They may seem gone but when truly gone the tail will cock at a funny angle (nothing to hold it properly) and if you try to move the tail it will feel almost like it isnt attached. Plus that area will feel like mush as Liz said. Not saying you arent feeling this --- but just wanted to give the common mistakes as well as the signs incase you are unfamiliar with checking for ligaments.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

liz said:


> Kate...that didn't sound good at all! :slapfloor: .....I wouldn't be advertising about "feeling up doe's", theres too many here that would take you up on that offer...lol


 :ROFL:


----------



## capi71 (Dec 7, 2008)

Kate! What do I have to do to get you over here to feel up my doe????
:ROFL: 
I just think she is showing all the signs, but I know it is too early. :roll:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

she's alright... :hug: .....it may mean... she is going to have 2 or more kids and her body is preparing for them. You are very lucky, that doe is going to have plenty of colostrum/milk.
:thumb: ..some does do not have enough and don't bag well ......that's when the worry should come in..... :worried: ...After she kids, she may be a little sensitive ,until the babies start nursing and relieving some of the pressure....don't worry....... sounds like you have a wonderful doe there... :thumbup: :hug:


----------



## capi71 (Dec 7, 2008)

This is a picture of her udder taken today. How can it get bigger? Poor thing waddles everywhere.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

its looking nice, it can get tigher thats for sure, but are you certain there isnt another possible breeding date?


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

No way there's another breeding date...she went into heat the day after she arrived here LOL from her previous home in Alabama. I bet she goes a tish early...and I'm betting :baby: :baby:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> its looking nice, it can get tigher thats for sure, but are you certain there isnt another possible breeding date?


 I wwas goingto ask about the due date also. Is it at all possible that the date is wrong? Count the 150 days from the day she was put in wit the buck.

Cinder had her doe kid today and she thought she had two more weeks also. :scratch:

That utter can get a lot tighter. They make me hurt when I see them. :shocked:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Day 150 is 2/10...


----------

